# Ruger Mark IV Uppers Available



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

Don't know if many here already know that Volquartsen Custom will offer Ruger Mark IV uppers in their "Closeout Section" on their web-site, like this one:










These uppers available will easily interchange with any of the uppers that the Ruger Mark IV pistols arrive with. I installed the one above on my Ruger Mark IV Competition Target and it fit and shoots just perfectly:










Some of the uppers they had available actually sold for $25.00 each plus $15.00 shipping:










And, some even arrived with a nice lunch box:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Are the barrels included? (Wife has a Mark IV 22/45 lite, the epoxy on the barrel nut is long gone and a rivet prevents removal of the barrel to clean and re-epoxy)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Are the barrels included? (Wife has a Mark IV 22/45 lite, the epoxy on the barrel nut is long gone and a rivet prevents removal of the barrel to clean and re-epoxy)


I think the Mark IV upper is not compatible with the 22/45 since it, (The Mark IV) has the quick take down feature.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Are the barrels included? (Wife has a Mark IV 22/45 lite, the epoxy on the barrel nut is long gone and a rivet prevents removal of the barrel to clean and re-epoxy)


Yes, they are the upper assemblies. As of today, October 23, there are 4 types available. Lowest price version is $25.00 plus shipping.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

Goldwing said:


> *I think the Mark IV upper is not compatible with the 22/45 since it, (The Mark IV) has the quick take down feature.*


ALL of the uppers involved with the Ruger Mark IV design *are indeed* interchangeable among ALL the grip frames involved with the Ruger Mark IV pistols, steel, aluminum and Zytel grip frames.
Yes, the uppers are the upper assembly, barrel and receiver, but some do not include sights. Here are those that I've received so-far:

*5 ½ Inch Blued Bull Barrels, No Sights $25.00 Each*









*5 ½ Inch Blue Bull Barrel, With Sights and Case $45.00*









*5 ½ Inch Blued Hunter Fluted Barrel With Case*









Here's a picture of the blued fluted Hunter style barrel on my Mark IV Competition Target grip frame:









Fits perfectly, and I have customers who have put these "steel" uppers from VC on their Mark IV 22/45 Zytel frames and they fit just fine also, so the above "speculation" is not warranted.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Are the barrels included? (Wife has a Mark IV 22/45 lite, the epoxy on the barrel nut is long gone and a rivet prevents removal of the barrel to clean and re-epoxy)


That should NOT have happened. I'd recommend that you contact Ruger Customer Service concerning that issue. Most likely they will send you a shipping mailer for you to return that pistol so they can repair that problem. Takes a couple of weeks, but it will save you from purchasing a replacement, unless that's what is preferred.


----------

